# Mane Tamers/Sleezy/Hood



## Acheron (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello everyone.

I would really like to find a Sleezy or Mane Tamer or barring that even just a hood for my mare- but where can I possibly find one small enough? I've found mini size stuff- but this is a 44"-45" Shetland.

Also curious about leg protection such as polos, splint boots, and bell boots.

Any links or ideas are appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Dec 28, 2006)

Acheron said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I would really like to find a Sleezy or Mane Tamer or barring that even just a hood for my mare- but where can I possibly find one small enough? I've found mini size stuff- but this is a 44"-45" Shetland.
> 
> ...


12-28-06 Hi: For Sleazies, I always order from Supreme Equine Design. Their sleazies are made from the same material as football uniforms and seem to hold up best. They have sizes up to 2 XL (the biggest Shetlands). Most of our Show ponies are in the 44-46" range and the 2XL is fine. For a little smaller, the XL works great and for younger Shetlands the large. Their website is www.supremeequinedesign.com. Order number 1-800-447 6053. Ozark Mountain Miniatures, I think ,also has Shetland sized sleazies. Their number is 1-888-775-6446. Website www.MiniTack.com. I use them for everything except the sleazies, but I'm sure they have an excellent product too. I highly recommend both companies -- easy to work with and great products. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## kaykay (Dec 29, 2006)

i have quite a few shetland size hoodies and body sheets. I was selling them over the summer and had smoothez make me some in shetland size to sell. let me know if you want any!

Kay


----------



## ^T-bird89^ (Dec 29, 2006)

They have some in the LB Last Chance Auction that come in different sizes, and they are only $15.


----------



## Acheron (Dec 29, 2006)

^T-bird89^ said:


> They have some in the LB Last Chance Auction that come in different sizes, and they are only $15.


I have to admit I had never noticed the auction before- darn it- now I am in trouble!

I saw the ones there- for $15- but they appear to all be Mini size- 36" was the largest size and my mare is at least 44 inches- am I being too picky and would the large size probably still fit her?

Michelle


----------



## kaykay (Dec 29, 2006)

heres how the shetland sizes go

small 38-42

med 42-48

large 48-56

i really dont think a large mini size will fit a 44" pony




my large mini size fits up to a 38" mini but snug. also the shetland sizes are proprotioned for shetlands which in general have a longer neck


----------



## Lewella (Dec 29, 2006)

I've bougth from the kellerscustomhoods gal on the LB Auction before. Her big horse foal size fits the Shetlands well and even though she doesn't have any that size on the Auction right now if you asked I'm sure she'd put some up.



:


----------

